# Why are blade servers so cheap?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

I mean on geeks.com there's one with dual Xenons and 8gigs of ram for 180$ yet I see a desktop from Costco for 1000$(about 750 without monitor) and it has an i5.


For those who don't know Xenon>i7 in most instances.


----------



## nat45928 (May 8, 2010)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say because they are:


In a for factor that most people dont want
No video card
no disk drive or other basic things
Its a server

At least that would be what i think.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post a link and we could probably tell you why. Most likely for the reasons that nat45928 posted.


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Post a link and we could probably tell you why. Most likely for the reasons that nat45928 posted.


here you go
HP ProLiant DL380 G3 Dual Xeon 3.06GHz 6GB 4x73GB 15K CD FDD 2U Server w/Video & Dual GbLAN - No OS HP DL380 G3 ProLiant DL380 G3


----------

